# New Denon BluRay player



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This looks interesting to say the least, not that i could ever afford to get one:spend:

The Denon DVD3800BDCI


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I can't even afford it at dealer cost. :yikes:


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy
A $2000 BD Player..

Not!!


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

I have one and I love it! It doesn't come with BD live, but I could care less. I bought it because of its unbelievable picture, and its top notch DAC's under the hood. It's an outstanding player, but I highly recommend you calibrate it to get its max potential. With one HDMI cable to my Denon 4308ci it passes all new HD codecs, and if and when they come out with 9 discreet channels, it will pass all nine channels. I haven't tried the SD card input on the front yet, as that's next. But so far I've been very impressed. You can now find them all over the net for around $1100, and when I bought mine, I paid for both my Denon avr-4308ci & Denon dvd-3800bdci player at a local best buy for $3600 out the door. That was in Sept 08' and I thought that was a great deal. Very happy with both.


----------

